# Should rats eat dried corn?



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

I noticed in another thread that some members take the dried corn out of their rat's food mixes, but my rat has been eating the corn in his mix for about a month now with no perceptible damages to his health. However, I understand that damages could be cumulative or internal/imperceptible. So, should I remove the corn or not? My research didn't really turn up anything decisive, so some first-hand knowledge would be very helpful.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

"Apparently" we shouldnt feed it too them, I have fed if before with no problems (they didnt really eat a lot of it though) I find they much prefer fresh corn


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dried corn can contain mold and fungus that is known to be carcinogenic to rats.


----------



## ShadowPhoenix (May 27, 2009)

I guess I should take out the corn in their packet mix then.

Is cooked corn okay though?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cooked corn is fine in moderation, as is fresh and frozen.

It's just the dried stuff you need to be careful of.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

I take the corn out of my mix solely as a precaution. Kind of a "better safe than sorry" thing. I give them a bit of frozen corn during free range time when I put some in a dish of water for them to play in.


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

Just wondering--if the dried corn in the mix contains mold, wouldn't the rest of the mix possibly be contaminated as well?


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

No. Dried corn can grow mold and usually contains the preservative ethoxyquin which has been shown to increase the incidence of cancerous tumors in rats.


----------



## xxzz6760 (May 1, 2009)

Okay, thanks, guys! I will definitely invest in some fresh corn for Barnabee and remove the dried corn for sure!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Corn is also a filler, and doens't have much nutritive value for rats when its dried.


----------

